# New to ZFS



## Deleted member 2077 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going to try ZFS on my next install of 8.0.  Any newbie guides?  I couldn't find anything in handbook about setting up a ZFS-Mirror (I only have two drives, each 2 TB and system will have 4 gigs of ram)


----------



## arachnid (Mar 24, 2010)

http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS - and select any of variant for you


----------



## Jago (Mar 24, 2010)

I found this configurable installation script to be of MUCH help: http://anonsvn.h3q.com/projects/fre...ageBE/create-zfsboot-gpt_livecd.sh?format=txt


----------



## phoenix (Mar 25, 2010)

And, there's info on doing this in the HowTo forum, right here on this website.


----------

